# Bromeliads from Home Depot...



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

picked up a bunch of broms at home depot sale today (4 for 10.00) and these two were not tagged, anyone know what they are? How big they get because they are already a decent size.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

#1 Vriesea sp

#2 Guzmania sp.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

size?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

The key is the flower. When bromeliads flower, they have stopped growing so they are both full grown.

Did no one at the HD know these answers? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

no one at HD even knew what they were!!! but for the price i grabbed what they had on the rack 8 for 20.00, enough to do 1 or 2 vivs. they also had angel plants but i didnt kow if they were safe or not.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

The infamous "green plant"? :lol:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Um Note, Those Bromeliads are finished growing but their Pups will very likely be bigger than that as most growers stunt Vriesias and Guzmanias ( Im not exactly sure why they do it tho)

And Antone.... Vriesia Hybrid More than likely( Prolly a Vriesia Christine Hybrid ) as well as a Guzmania Hybrid( Very likely to be Guzmania Empire)

Not telling if those broms are suitable until you see how big the pups get before they Bloom


Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Um Note, Those Bromeliads are finished growing but their Pups will very likely be bigger than that as most growers stunt Vriesias and Guzmanias ( Im not exactly sure why they do it tho)
> 
> *And Antone.... Vriesia Hybrid More than likely( Prolly a Vriesia Christine Hybrid ) as well as a Guzmania Hybrid( Very likely to be Guzmania Empire)*
> 
> ...


Guessing is bad and withouth proper labeling, we'll probably never know. You can speculate though I guess. One thing is for sure, the top one is a Vriesea and the bottom a Guzmania.


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

I would wash them very well with warm water and soap and discard any soil that came with them. The greenhouses that grow them en masse will liberally use pesticides and fungicides to make the plants "perfect".


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Alan Zimmerman said:


> I would wash them very well with warm water and soap and discard any soil that came with them. The greenhouses that grow them en masse will liberally use pesticides and fungicides to make the plants "perfect".



I THOUGHT MAYBE THEY DID SO i TOOK THEM OUT OF THEIR POTS AND SPRAYED THEM REAL WELL AND NOW HAVE THEM IN A EMPTY 20 GAL TANK FOR A FEW DAYS UNDER GOOD LIGHT AND I WILL RE-SPRAY THEM AGAIN.


----------

